# McGraw Ford WMA



## Sureshot01 (May 30, 2013)

Does anybody hunt McGraw Ford WMA? I recently have moved very close to it and would like a report on what's out there (deer, turkey, bear?) Any info would help. Thanks


----------



## chadf (May 30, 2013)

Hunters, locals riding quads/jeeps, dogs, people mud bogging, but there is wildlife there. 
I saw 5 Standa there last time I walked it, walking the main trails.
Good luck, shoot straight.


----------



## GA DAWG (May 30, 2013)

What's a standa?  I might wanna hunt them


----------



## brandonsc (May 31, 2013)

lots of hunting pressure but there is game there


----------



## Gerrik (Jun 10, 2013)

I hunt small game there. Plenty of tree rats


----------



## superman1275 (Jul 4, 2013)

Sureshot01 said:


> Does anybody hunt McGraw Ford WMA? I recently have moved very close to it and would like a report on what's out there (deer, turkey, bear?) Any info would help. Thanks



idk but i got a good friend who is gonna let me hunt his place close to it....lol


----------

